# Worthless Wood Green



## TurnaPen (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope you like these two Churchills, the finish is CA. They have custom made grips, custom made centre bands(portion of the centre band), and "invisible clip".
The blanks are from Jeff Powell aka Workinforwood, of the IAP site.
Cannot rush this type of pen crafting, (I learnt the hard way). Still have to complete the centre band for the Roller Ball,!
Your comments welcome, Amos


----------



## jyreene (Aug 7, 2009)

Amos, I really like the closed end work you do.  And green being my favorite color it catches my eye as well as it seems to work well with the wood (good job Jeff).  Makes me want to get better with pens so I can figure stuff like this out on my own (with occasional prods when I've destroyed a blank or 20).


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice! I love that blank!


----------



## foneman (Aug 7, 2009)

Amos,
That fountain pen is awesome!!! How did you change the nib holder to the worthless green wood? Is it a complicated process?
John


----------



## johncrane (Aug 7, 2009)

Very very nice Amos! photos are great too.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice pens and photos.  Your custom work is outstanding.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think that I've ever seen a post from you where you haven't gone a huge step forward each time. I don't think it will be long at all when you chuck out every part of a kit:biggrin:
Excellent work Amos!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2009)

It really is amazing the work he does!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 7, 2009)

Amos,
Terriffic pens.  I love the green casted one. You certainly did Jeff proud on those pens.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are incredible Amos!!  Very well done, and Jeff's blanks are awesome!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 7, 2009)

Amos,

Nice looking blanks and great looking pens.  Those show a lot of skill (and patience).

  -Barry


----------



## JohnU (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful Work Amos! Very Inspiring!


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 8, 2009)

Many thanks for all those comments, Steve, if only some of that artistic talent you have could fall off the top of the world to "down under" and into my workshop!!! Amos


----------



## YORKGUM (Aug 8, 2009)

Great job. Nice photos.


----------



## CSue (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!  What a stunning pair!  And your photography is great, too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 9, 2009)

Amos and Jeff, sounds like a comedy team from the 30's but their team work sure has produced some seriously great looking  pens.


----------

